# Frustration with IBooks browsing capabilities



## mlouisalocke (May 14, 2010)

Hi,

Is anybody else frustrated with the odd, inconsistent ways IBooks offers categories for browsing? Kindle is so much better!!

Both as a user, and an author-wondering how anybody is going to find my book and short story, I have been very unimpressed with Ibook store..

For example, as far as I can tell, the only way to browse SF is to click on category Fiction and Literature -and then put in science fiction and fantasy in the search category. And then on the first few pages almost all Star Trek books! If you just put in Science Fiction-you get just a few books,most of them non-fiction.

I've written an historical mystery set in San Francisco (Maids of Misfortune), and at least there is a separate category of mysteries and thrillers-but if you choose this you get two lists-featured and British Detectives. Of course my book doesn't show up under either category.

I am missing something in how the ibooks store works, or are others finding problems with it as well?


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

You aren’t alone. The iBook store appears to be severely lacking in its browsing capabilities. I’m not even sure that searching is much better. I’m hoping Apple comes out with some changes that make it easier to find books. Or, it could be that there aren’t as many books in the store as they originally said there are.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The iBooks experience = the App Store experience = the iTunes experience.  They're all fine if you know EXACTLY what you're looking for, but none of them are good for browsing.

I stick with Amazon and the Kindle app; I've yet to buy a single book in the iBookstore.


----------

